
Artificial sweeteners induce glucose intolerance by altering gut microbiota 2014 - apathy
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v514/n7521/full/nature13793.html
======
apathy
Yes, it's old by academic standards. And do read the comments. Remember that
getting something through peer review is not unlike a siege, but once within
the fortress walls, a mighty army guards glamorous findings against high-
profile refutation.

But in the interest of "balance" here it is.

------
DrScump
Only saccharin is mentioned in the figures; did they only test saccharin and
then generalize the result to _all_ NAS?!

